# Onda Frio 22 a 27/01/2007 - A imagem do nosso descontentamento



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 22:27)

*Imagem do satélite Terra/MODIS hoje às 11:35 UTC, dia 26/01/2007*

Penso que é uma imagem que descreve muito bem os últimos dias, que descreve a nossa desilusão, com Portugal numa ilha de  céu limpo com nuvens em todo o redor.

(Cliquem na imagem para obterem a versão de alta resolução (250m/pixel) de *10Mb*)





Na imagem, encostado ao Alentejo, a uns 80/100/120km, na Extremadura espanhola cai nalguns locais um nevão histórico.

Mais a norte podemos ver as montanhas do norte de Espanha completamente cobertas de neve.

No norte de Portugal começa a pobreza , podemos ver apenas os picos do Gerês pobremente cobertos de neve.

Mais abaixo, a SE do Porto podemos ver aquilo que penso ser Serra de Bigorne (1210m) também com um pouco de neve. A NE do Porto há outra Serra, próximo de Vila Real, com um pouco de neve.

Um pouco mais abaixo, a curiosidade de não ter nevado no Caramulo, aos 1071 m. Os 200m de diferença para a Serra do Bigorne mostram bem como tão poucos metros podem ser fatais quando se fala de neve...

E finalmente a nossa grande Serra da Estrela, mesmo nos seus imponentes 1993 metros, coberta timidamente de neve apenas nas zonas mais altas. Todas as serras em redor passaram ao lado desta onda de frio.

E pronto, acho que esta imagem é um bom resumo da onda de frio de 22 a 27 de Janeiro. 

Pode ser que Fevereiro nos traga mais sorte 

PS: Cliquem na imagem para obterem a versão de alta resolução.


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 22:53)

Sem dúvidas uma imagem que vale mais que mil palavras


----------



## tozequio (26 Jan 2007 às 23:06)

Vince disse:


> Mais abaixo, a SE do Porto podemos ver aquilo que penso ser Serra de Bigorne (1210m) também com um pouco de neve. A NE do Porto há outra Serra, próximo de Vila Real, com um pouco de neve.



Penso que é a Serra da Freita, concelho de Arouca, já que tanto ontem como hoje era-me possível observar uma camade de neve na serra aqui de minha casa


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2007 às 23:14)

Talvez Montemuro com os seus quase 1400 m.


----------



## tozequio (26 Jan 2007 às 23:16)

Dan disse:


> Talvez Montemuro com os seus quase 1400 m.



Agora que reparo bem na localização, parece-me realmente o Montemuro, a Freita fica bem mais para Sul.


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2007 às 23:21)

Quanto à pouca neve, com estas condições sinópticas nem outra coisa era de esperar. Tivemos um fluxo predominante de norte e assim a precipitação tende a ser muito escassa ou mesmo nula. Mesmo esta pequena depressão, que evoluiu de norte para sul, apenas nos afectou com os sectores menos activos. 

Não sei se poderemos falar de uma verdadeira onda de frio, pelo menos na maior parte do país. No entanto, pode ser que em algumas localidades até venha a ocorrer.


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2007 às 00:16)

Eu sempre disse no inicio que os espanholes iam ficar com tudo e nós como muito ficavamos com os restos. É a dura realidade


----------



## Vince (27 Jan 2007 às 01:03)

Pois sinceramente não sei qual é essa serra. Ali na zona há uma serie delas e como não conheço essa zona, tentei ver na Net qual seria a mais alta. 

Mas se a Serra de Montemuro fica ali e tem quase 1400 metros, faz todo o sentido que seja essa.

Peguei na imagem e rodei-a para coincidir mais ou menos com o N-S.
Já agora, a outra serra que tem neve a norte do Douro é a do Marão (1415m) não é  ? 
Sendo assim, parece que temos a cota de 1400m em comum. Na noite de 24 para 25 apesar da precipitação não ter sido muita, pelos vistos nevou razoavelmente a essas cotas (e o Pico da Nevosa no Gerês tem 1548m).


----------



## Vince (27 Jan 2007 às 01:50)

Dan disse:


> Quanto à pouca neve, com estas condições sinópticas nem outra coisa era de esperar. Tivemos um fluxo predominante de norte e assim a precipitação tende a ser muito escassa ou mesmo nula. Mesmo esta pequena depressão, que evoluiu de norte para sul, apenas nos afectou com os sectores menos activos.
> 
> Não sei se poderemos falar de uma verdadeira onda de frio, pelo menos na maior parte do país. No entanto, pode ser que em algumas localidades até venha a ocorrer.



Pois tens razão, mas acho que desta vez foi um pouco frustrante. 
Vagas de frio não são assim tão raras por cá, volta e meia temos uma, mas desta vez conjugado com o frio tivemos no espaço duma semana uma depressão a bombear água para dentro da peninsula pelo norte e depois a mesma (ou outra?) a bombear água pelo sul para dentro da peninsula de novo.

Situação extremamente invulgar, e sendo invulgar, poderiamos ter tido mais sorte  
Se amanhã ou depois as nuvens o permitirem, vão ver que uma fotografia do Satélite Modis ou do Aqua à Peninsula Ibérica vai ficar impressionante, com branco em todo o norte, pelo centro interior e em muitas regiões do Sul. Mas tudo do lado espanhol...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jan 2007 às 13:01)

Vince disse:


> Pois sinceramente não sei qual é essa serra. Ali na zona há uma serie delas e como não conheço essa zona, tentei ver na Net qual seria a mais alta.
> 
> Mas se a Serra de Montemuro fica ali e tem quase 1400 metros, faz todo o sentido que seja essa.
> 
> ...




certissimo e mais abaixo vemos a serra da estrela!


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2007 às 13:19)

Mesmo a norte do Marão uma faixa estreita vertical deve ser o Alvão...


----------



## Fernando_ (27 Jan 2007 às 16:28)

O estuário do Tejo tiene cor marrom, ¿es normal?   Ultimamente no hubo chuvas de importância...


----------

